# How the tea party can gain wide respect



## Truthmatters (Apr 22, 2010)

Inland Empire white supremacists come into focus - latimes.com

Kick thesse peoples asses if they try to join your immigration push.

Show the world you are just concerned Americans who want the best for this country.

do at least as much to these assholes when they come to your events as you did to the people you claimed were liberal plants.

We have seen you Now KNOW how to treat people you dont want to associate with.

You did a good job of calling them out peacefully.

Now do it to these assholes and you will gain a HUGE amount of national respect.


----------



## California Girl (Apr 22, 2010)

No matter what the TEA parties do, there will be rabid lefties who get their talking points from the MSM who call us racists. Fact is, we don't care. We aren't racists. If the left want to use the race card against us, bring it on.


----------



## Truthmatters (Apr 22, 2010)

The tea party is 89% white.

These groups are going to join in with you if you let them.

Are you suggesting the tea part not do as I have suggested?


----------



## California Girl (Apr 22, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> The tea party is 89% white.
> 
> These groups are going to join in with you if you let them.
> 
> Are you suggesting the tea part not do as I have suggested?



It is a free country. What part of 'free' is outside your intellectual capacity. 

And, where is your evidence for 89% white? And, please, can we get a non partisan link, just for once I want actual, non partisan evidence from you.


----------



## Truthmatters (Apr 22, 2010)

So tell me what your estimations are for the ethinc makeup of the tea party is?

The poll is real even if you dont like it


----------



## California Girl (Apr 22, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> So tell me what your estimations are for the ethinc makeup of the tea party is?
> 
> The poll is real even if you dont like it



I don't care one way or the other. A poll is a poll.... they aren't accurate. Anyone who suggests otherwise is an idiot or a liar. 

I go by my own evidence. The TEA Parties that my family attend in CA have been really well attended by Hispanics and blacks. I personally think it is ridiculous to make such an issue of race. I don't care what race people are. I care only that they attend. 

You seem to think that this "89%" is somehow incredibly important. It is only important if your a racist. Race is not an issue.


----------



## hboats (Apr 22, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> The tea party is 89% white.
> 
> These groups are going to join in with you if you let them.
> 
> Are you suggesting the tea part not do as I have suggested?



Again, another lie from Truthmatters.  You used the same survey to get this 89% white number that you used in another thread and I along with others pointed out why that survey was B.S.

Please get some TRUE information before you spout what you consider the truth.

Rick


----------



## WillowTree (Apr 22, 2010)

what is hilarious is that TM actually thinks we give a shit if he/she/it respects tea party folk.. hilarious.


----------



## California Girl (Apr 22, 2010)

WillowTree said:


> what is hilarious is that TM actually thinks we give a shit if he/she/it respects tea party folk.. hilarious.



We could have 100,000 blacks and 80,000 hispanics and TM would still bitch that we didn't have enough gays. There is no truth but hers. She's a product of a biased media.


----------



## del (Apr 22, 2010)

California Girl said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > what is hilarious is that TM actually thinks we give a shit if he/she/it respects tea party folk.. hilarious.
> ...



apparently, i owe the lead paint industry an apology.


----------



## hboats (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm going to take my own poll.  CG, do you support the Tea Party?  CG, are you white?  Del, do you support the Tea Party?  Del, are you white?

I'm guessing my poll results will show that 100% of Tea Party supporters are white.  But then 100% of the people I polled also support the Tea Party.

Holy Crap, the Tea Party has 100% support.  I'm going to run with these numbers.

See how stupid a poll can make you look Truthmatters?

Rick


----------



## California Girl (Apr 22, 2010)

del said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



And I owe you a rep!


----------



## del (Apr 22, 2010)

hboats said:


> I'm going to take my own poll.  CG, do you support the Tea Party?  CG, are you white?  Del, do you support the Tea Party?  Del, are you white?
> 
> I'm guessing my poll results will show that 100% of Tea Party supporters are white.  But then 100% of the people I polled also support the Tea Party.
> 
> ...



today USMB, tomorrow the wooooooooooooooorld!!!!!


----------



## Dr.House (Apr 22, 2010)

hboats said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > The tea party is 89% white.
> ...



Once Truthdoesntmatter grabs hold of some lie, she tends to repeat it often..


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Apr 22, 2010)

"white folks greed runs a world in need" -- Barack Hussein Obama

"Typical white behavior"  -- Barack Hussein Obama


----------



## Truthmatters (Apr 22, 2010)

Tea Party Supporters: Who They Are and What They Believe - Political Hotsheet - CBS News

Nothing wrong with this poll other than you dont like the results.

Now do any one of you suggest the tea party just allow these people into their protests and accept the repercussions on the movement from embracing them?


----------



## Truthmatters (Apr 22, 2010)

California Girl said:


> No matter what the TEA parties do, there will be rabid lefties who get their talking points from the MSM who call us racists. Fact is, we don't care. We aren't racists. If the left want to use the race card against us, bring it on.



How do you claim a sign with Obama dressed as an African chief with a bone through his nose is not racist?


----------



## teapartysamurai (Apr 22, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> The tea party is 89% white.
> 
> These groups are going to join in with you if you let them.
> 
> Are you suggesting the tea part not do as I have suggested?


 
Maybe that explains why Obama let off the New Black Panthers.  Because 90% of blacks voted for him!

Is that how racism works???????


----------



## teapartysamurai (Apr 22, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> So tell me what your estimations are for the ethinc makeup of the tea party is?
> 
> The poll is real even if you dont like it


 
Tell me why you are so obsessed with the ethnic make up of the tea party and not the ISSUES which brings them together?????


----------



## teapartysamurai (Apr 22, 2010)

hboats said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > The tea party is 89% white.
> ...


 
Yeah!  Hey Truthmatters let's remember how much liberals respect blacks!

*The Most Offensive Racist Cartoon Published In Major US Daily in 40 Years*




Nooooooooooo racism there, right!!!!!!!

The Most Offensive Racist Cartoon Published In Major US Daily in 40 Years @ AMERICAN DIGEST


Doonsbury: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Disgusting, Grotesque, Racist Dr. Rice Cartoons

No racism calling her brown sugar right???????





http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_GUhZQDJyp...PMpY/s400/Racist+Danziger+cartoon+on+Rice.jpg

Yeah liberals show sooooooooooo much respect for blacks!

Anyone remember the things said about Clarence Thomas??????

Yeah liberals respect blacks.  But ONLY if they remember their "place" on the liberal plantation.

Step out of place and they launch all the racism they want at you.


----------



## hboats (Apr 23, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > No matter what the TEA parties do, there will be rabid lefties who get their talking points from the MSM who call us racists. Fact is, we don't care. We aren't racists. If the left want to use the race card against us, bring it on.
> ...



You're right, EVERY person in the Tea Party was carrying that sign.  I don't know how I missed that.  Therefore the whole of the Tea Party movement is racist.  I now see how your logic (or lack thereof) works.

You might want to reconsider posting on this forum, because with every post you just prove how stupid you really are.

Rick


----------



## hboats (Apr 23, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> Tea Party Supporters: Who They Are and What They Believe - Political Hotsheet - CBS News
> 
> Nothing wrong with this poll other than you dont like the results.
> 
> Now do any one of you suggest the tea party just allow these people into their protests and accept the repercussions on the movement from embracing them?



If you can't see how flawed that poll is, then there truly is no help for you.  Only 56% of the people surveyed even were supporters of the Tea Party.  They don't tell you the racial makeup of the people surveyed.  How do you even know that the survey included more than 1% African Americans?  You don't, so there is no way you can gain ANY perspective at all about the Tea Party from that idiotic poll of 1,580 people of whom only 56% support the Tea Party.

Your idiocy never ceases to amaze me.

Rick


----------



## Truthmatters (Apr 23, 2010)

When you stand together with people who carry that sign and then deny there is any racism in it then you are supporting racism.


The Tea party RAN OFF a guy with a 911 truther sign like he was the plague, Why did they not run off the guy with the bone in the nose sign?


----------



## del (Apr 23, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> When you stand together with people who carry that sign and then deny there is any racism in it then you are supporting racism.
> 
> 
> The Tea party RAN OFF a guy with a 911 truther sign like he was the plague, Why did they not run off the guy with the bone in the nose sign?



maybe they like ribs


----------



## boedicca (Apr 23, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> The tea party is 89% white.
> 
> These groups are going to join in with you if you let them.
> 
> Are you suggesting the tea part not do as I have suggested?





When you play the Race Card, you concede that you don't have any valid argument on your side.

Your 89% figure is incorrect, btw.   Non-Hispanic Whites are 79% of Tea Party Supporters; the U.S. in total consists of 75% Non-Hispanic Whites.

http://www.gallup.com/poll/127181/tea-partiers-fairly-mainstream-demographics.aspx

And you are mistaken that any of us who support the Tea Party Movement actually care about earning your respect.


----------



## Truthmatters (Apr 23, 2010)

My respect is not the question.

Its the respect of the American people as a whole.

You forget how many of them are not racists.


----------



## California Girl (Apr 23, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> When you stand together with people who carry that sign and then deny there is any racism in it then you are supporting racism.
> 
> 
> The Tea party RAN OFF a guy with a 911 truther sign like he was the plague, Why did they not run off the guy with the bone in the nose sign?



The SEIU beat up a black guy attending a TEA Party, they called him a n*gger. Does that mean all the left hate black people?


----------



## Truthmatters (Apr 23, 2010)

How sad you are Cali, that is not true and is a partisan take on what the tape shows.

The tape starts with the Union guy on the ground and people pulling the asshole you defend off of him.


----------



## boedicca (Apr 23, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> My respect is not the question.
> 
> Its the respect of the American people as a whole.
> 
> You forget how many of them are not racists.




As you have offered Null Set Proof that the Tea Party is a racist movement, there is no reason for the Tea Party to take corrective action.


----------



## boedicca (Apr 23, 2010)

truthmatters said:


> how sad you are cali, that is not true and is a partisan take on what the tape shows.
> 
> The tape starts with the union guy on the ground and people pulling the asshole you defend off of him.





what a lair!!!!!!11!!!!!!


----------



## hboats (Apr 23, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> When you stand together with people who carry that sign and then deny there is any racism in it then you are supporting racism.
> 
> 
> The Tea party RAN OFF a guy with a 911 truther sign like he was the plague, Why did they not run off the guy with the bone in the nose sign?



Have you got any proof that they "stand together with people" like that?  Do you know for a fact that that sign was there and that they didn't "run off" the guy with it?

And the whole premise of this thread is just stupid anyway.  Where in that link does it say anything about these people joining with the Tea Party?  They were a bunch of racist skinheads, and had absolutely NOTHING to do with the Tea Party movement.  Please, show me their connection to the Tea Party.

Rick


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Apr 23, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> Inland Empire white supremacists come into focus - latimes.com
> 
> Kick thesse peoples asses if they try to join your immigration push.
> 
> ...



Why is this in a "Tea Party " category?

Just another to attempt to marginalize what you despise.


----------



## Truthmatters (Apr 23, 2010)

hboats said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > When you stand together with people who carry that sign and then deny there is any racism in it then you are supporting racism.
> ...





Obama as witch doctor: Racist or satirical? - CNN.com

This poster has been at a whole slew of tea party events and you are either blind or uniformted if you dont already know this for a fact


----------



## Truthmatters (Apr 23, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > Inland Empire white supremacists come into focus - latimes.com
> ...



I give you sound advice to help the tea party image and this is how you respond?

Read the article and you will realize that skin head groups have been growing and they have staged immigration protests.

They agree with the current tea party stance of NO COMPASSION for the people here illegally.

They will try to join your upcoming Immigration porotests when the issue is at hand.

If you allow them to share in and be part of your voice the tea party will die a QUICK and deserved death.

What I am offering you is a way to help the tea party survive.


----------



## hboats (Apr 23, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> hboats said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



And you just decided that the second part of my post didn't need a reply?  Where is your basis for lumping these idiot racist skinheads in with the Tea Party?  There is none, is there?

Rick


----------



## California Girl (Apr 23, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > Inland Empire white supremacists come into focus - latimes.com
> ...



Because the truth doesn't matter to truthmatters. She will make any connection - even when there is none - in her enthusiasm to dismiss the TEA Parties as racist. 

Sad that people like truthmatters seem to accept nothing other than left wing mantras as 'truth'.


----------



## Truthmatters (Apr 23, 2010)

People , I put this in current events and a mod must have moved it to the tea party category


----------



## boedicca (Apr 23, 2010)

TM is just promoting the nonsense that Obama is beyond criticism or satire.

Bush was vilified constantly (Chimp, Hitler), and he at least had the class to ignore it.  

What does it say about the validity of Obama's policies that any form of dissent is labeled as racism or terrorism?


----------



## hboats (Apr 23, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



You are the biggest fucking moron in the world.  Just because the skinheads share ONE stance with some of the Tea Party you just assume that they will be trying to get into the group?  What a load of utter bull shit.

I guarantee that if they even attempt to unite with the Tea Party (which is most likely NOT going to happen) they will be turned away.

You really don't live in reality do you?

The skinheads want NOTHING to do with a group like the Tea Party, because the Tea Party is accepting of ANYONE who wants to be a part of it, and skinheads (in case you are truly stupid) are only accepting of those they consider to be of the "master race."

Get a clue!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Rick


----------



## Truthmatters (Apr 23, 2010)

They will try to join into your protests.

You will be faced with this choice.

http://washingtonindependent.com/73036/n-word-sign-dogs-would-be-tea-party-leader


----------



## boedicca (Apr 23, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> They will try to join into your protests.
> 
> You will be faced with this choice.
> 
> &#8216;N-Word&#8217; Sign Dogs Would-Be Tea Party Leader  The Washington Independent





The Tea Partiers already know how to deal with infiltators:

Zombie  Crashing the Crashers: Tea Party Infiltrators Outmaneuvered in S.F.


----------



## hboats (Apr 23, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> They will try to join into your protests.
> 
> You will be faced with this choice.



Wow, what a blockhead you are.  They want nothing to do with a group that is accepting of ANY race that wants to be a part of it.  They also want nothing to do with a group that is bigger and more accepted than they are, because what the skinheads are all about is not accepting differences and they want to be the only ones in the limelight.  If they attempted to join the Tea Party it would take away from their share of the limelight.

You have no proof of what you're saying, but you accept it as FACT.  It is nowhere near FACT, it is your flawed OPINION and is so far from anything that resembles truth that you must be a total idiot.

Why haven't the skinheads attempted to join in with the Tea Party yet?  Because they don't want anything to do with that movement.

Sorry, you're just too foolish to understand basic logic.

Rick


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Apr 23, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



I don't take advice from someone that can't be honest.


----------



## Truthmatters (Apr 23, 2010)

These people will want to JOIN you in your Compassionless stance on immigration.

If you purge them along with the idiots who come with Obama bone in the nose peoples signs you will gain a great deal of respect.

That was the whole point of the thread.

I was giving you good advice and I truely hope you take it.


----------



## hboats (Apr 23, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> They will try to join into your protests.
> 
> You will be faced with this choice.
> 
> &#8216;N-Word&#8217; Sign Dogs Would-Be Tea Party Leader  The Washington Independent



Did you neglect to read 





> Update: Josh Parker of the Houston Tea Party Society tells me that Robertson was booted out of the event for this sign.


 in your above link?

IDIOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Your own link disproves what you're trying to say.

Once again, Truthmatters is proven to be a liar.

Rick


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Apr 23, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> People , I put this in current events and a mod must have moved it to the tea party category



That was because of the dishonest title. The article had absolutely nothing to do with the Tea Party movement. Just admit that you're a dishonest asshole and move on.


----------



## Truthmatters (Apr 23, 2010)

How many people with Obama bone through the nose were kicked out.

That guy with the niggar sign was a tea party leader btw.

You see kicking only one guy out does not solve the problem now does it?

You have to kick out everyone who refuses to stop being racist.


----------



## hboats (Apr 23, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > People , I put this in current events and a mod must have moved it to the tea party category
> ...



Oh, according to her, she's not dishonest.  Because she thinks that somehow ANY groups that share a SINGLE issue are joined at the hip.  I guess that means that the WHOLE Democratic party, and anyone who supports it (including her) is a member of the KKK since a Democratic representative was a ranking member of the KKK.  Truly idiotic logic, but hey, look who we're dealing with.  Can you expect any less from the queen of the fools?

Rick


----------



## Truthmatters (Apr 23, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > People , I put this in current events and a mod must have moved it to the tea party category
> ...



If you read the article you would have realized these guy are growing and have held anti immigration protests.

They will want to join in on your protests when the issue of immigration comes up because you hold basically teh same stance on Immigration.


----------



## hboats (Apr 23, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> How many people with Obama bone through the nose were kicked out.
> 
> That guy with the niggar sign was a tea party leader btw.
> 
> ...



You're saying that there is not ONE person in the Democratic party or associated with the Democratic party that is racist?  You truly are a waste of space.

Rick


----------



## boedicca (Apr 23, 2010)

Just because TM thinks she is not being honest does not mean she's not a disingenuous LAIR.

Just sayin'.


----------



## hboats (Apr 23, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



Truthmatters can read the future.  It's a FACT that this will happen.  No one can doubt it because Truthmatters declares it a FACT.  There is no denying it now folks.

Rick


----------



## Truthmatters (Apr 23, 2010)

http://www.usmessageboard.com/politics/114572-about-time-david-duke-addresses-the-tea-party.html


Your problem is its NOT one person


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Apr 23, 2010)

hboats said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



Not only is he a ranking member, but the longest serving Senator in congressional history. Oh and he voted aginst the 1964 Civil Rights Act.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Apr 23, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



I did read the article and nowhere was the Tea Party movement mentioned. If they show up to a Tea Party event and cause problems, they will be removed. I don't have a problem with them or anyone coming and voicing their opinion, after all, that's the American way, but when when or if they create chaos they will be dealt with.


----------



## teapartysamurai (Apr 23, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> When you stand together with people who carry that sign and then deny there is any racism in it then you are supporting racism.
> 
> 
> The Tea party RAN OFF a guy with a 911 truther sign like he was the plague, Why did they not run off the guy with the bone in the nose sign?


 
Hey, truthmatters.  

Live by the standard, die by that same standard.

The zombietime Hall of Shame

And yet you keep telling me how these signs don't count!  

Hypocrite!


----------



## hboats (Apr 23, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> http://www.usmessageboard.com/politics/114572-about-time-david-duke-addresses-the-tea-party.html
> 
> 
> Your problem is its NOT one person



We won't even try to guess what you problem is.  I'm sure the list would be a VERY long one.  By the way, why have you not replied to all of your lies that I've proven wrong?  There are quite a few of them.  And you're the one that keeps saying ANYONE who doesn't agree with your OPINION is a liar.  You have big time problems Truthmatters.

Rick


----------



## hboats (Apr 23, 2010)

What I really find funny is that with all of the opposition to the Tea Party on this message board, that Truthmatters is the ONLY person stupid enough to post something like this.  There is not ONE person who has come to her defense on this thread and that's kinda funny with all of the rabid hate of the Tea Party that goes on here.

I'm guessing that makes you one of those "fringe" people Truthmatters.  No one wants to have anything to do with your lies.

Rick


----------



## Truthmatters (Apr 23, 2010)

teapartysamurai said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > When you stand together with people who carry that sign and then deny there is any racism in it then you are supporting racism.
> ...



How can you say Im a hypocrit when I am not a member of that protest?

You see first you have to prove I was at that protest and stood next to the person and said nothing.

At a tea party a person who stands by and says nothing when a racist sign is held they are showing no disaproval for racism.

That means they dont mind if the group has racists in it.


----------



## hboats (Apr 23, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



You are not only a liar, but a truly clueless individual.

Rick


----------



## Truthmatters (Apr 23, 2010)

hboats said:


> What I really find funny is that with all of the opposition to the Tea Party on this message board, that Truthmatters is the ONLY person stupid enough to post something like this.  There is not ONE person who has come to her defense on this thread and that's kinda funny with all of the rabid hate of the Tea Party that goes on here.
> 
> I'm guessing that makes you one of those "fringe" people Truthmatters.  No one wants to have anything to do with your lies.
> 
> Rick



I dont care if yout think Im fringe or not.

What I do care about is not giving racists a platform to spew their hate.

I dont allow in any association in my life.

Will you do the same or just accuse any attempt to point racism out as racebaiting?


----------



## Truthmatters (Apr 23, 2010)

hboats said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > teapartysamurai said:
> ...



Go get the post that proves what you claim about me.


----------



## hboats (Apr 23, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> hboats said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



I've proved your lies in SEVERAL posts, and you know it.  If you'd really like me to post them all here, let me know and I will.  You just run away with your tail between your legs and don't post on that thread again, or ignore the post that proves you wrong and start with another line of the same old B.S.

The truth of the matter is, you are a liar and clueless.  Prove me wrong if you'd like.

Rick


----------



## Truthmatters (Apr 23, 2010)

You have pro en no lies by me and just claiming you have is insanity


----------



## hboats (Apr 23, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> hboats said:
> 
> 
> > What I really find funny is that with all of the opposition to the Tea Party on this message board, that Truthmatters is the ONLY person stupid enough to post something like this.  There is not ONE person who has come to her defense on this thread and that's kinda funny with all of the rabid hate of the Tea Party that goes on here.
> ...



I have NEVER given racists a platform, and just because there are a FEW in the Tea Party that are racist doesn't mean the whole movement is.  Does the fact that there is a high ranking former member of the KKK in the Democratic party mean that the whole party is racist?  Well, that is what you are trying to reason with the Tea Party, and it's truly stupid.

What do you call it when you post a link to an article that has absolutely NOTHING to do with the Tea Party, but is about a group of skinheads who actually pride themselves on being racist, and say WITHOUT PROOF or any kind of support that they want to be part of the Tea Party?  It's called race baiting.  And if you can't see that then I guess you're just going to continue through your life being a lemming.

You associate with Democrats, and there are racist Democrats.  So how can you say that you don't allow any association in your life?  Yet you CLAIM (again with no proof or support) that anyone who has anything to do with the Tea Party is a racist just because of a few on the fringe that are.  That is exactly why you are a hypocrite.

I'm sorry, there is just no reasoning with you.  You're beyond reason because you refuse to see any logical explanation to anything.  It's just the same old lies and opinions with you.

Rick


----------



## bodecea (Apr 23, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> Inland Empire white supremacists come into focus - latimes.com
> 
> Kick thesse peoples asses if they try to join your immigration push.
> 
> ...



Tom Metzger started the skinhead movement and he just lives up the road in Fallbrook...and Fallbrook isn't all that far from Hemet...about 50 miles.  And Metzger's son has the Skin Industries clothing line....I wonder how much of its profits get poured back into the White Aryan movement....


----------



## bodecea (Apr 23, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> The tea party is 89% white.
> 
> These groups are going to join in with you if you let them.
> 
> Are you suggesting the tea part not do as I have suggested?



The tea party is 89% white.....

People here claim that 95% of blacks (they mean 95% of black VOTERS) voted for Obama.


You'd think they'd use those statistics consistantly......


----------



## CMike (Apr 23, 2010)

I didn't read the entire thread. Obviously, the tea party can get the respect of the radical lefties and their media lapdogs if they worship their divine leader Barak Hussein.

I don't want the tea party to get their respect, I want them to dissent, and continue to challenge the left wingers and the path they are taking the United States.


----------



## Truthmatters (Apr 23, 2010)

hboats said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > hboats said:
> ...



You are the one who lied about what I said.

Go get the post where I said "all tea party people are racists".
The thread you are talking about does not say that now does it?


----------



## hboats (Apr 23, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> You have pro en no lies by me and just claiming you have is insanity



Ok, but remember I didn't want to do this.

Proof that you lied when posting the link as proof that there is racism in the Tea Party when they ejected the guy with the sign.  That's a lie.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/tea-p...arty-can-gain-wide-respect-3.html#post2238944

Proof that the poll you use over and over is B.S. and is not at all representative of the Tea Party.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/tea-p...ier-blasts-nyt-race-baiter-2.html#post2235837

Proof that you lied about the CBO score of the Health Care Reform.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/curre...added-tax-may-be-an-option-5.html#post2235813

Proof that you lied when you stated that NOT ONE Democrat voted for the Iraq War Resolution.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/polit...ses-under-dems-budget-plan-2.html#post2236427

Is that enough or do you want me to get more?

Rick


----------



## hboats (Apr 23, 2010)

bodecea said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > The tea party is 89% white.
> ...



That is not an accurate percentage.  The poll that Truthmatters keeps posting to validate her claims is worse than flawed.  They don't even give the statistics of the survey participants.  It's a biased poll at best.

Rick


----------



## bodecea (Apr 23, 2010)

CMike said:


> I didn't read the entire thread. Obviously, the tea party can get the respect of the radical lefties and their media lapdogs if they worship their divine leader Barak Hussein.
> 
> I don't want the tea party to get their respect, I want them to dissent, and continue to challenge the left wingers and the path they are taking the United States.



Why is it the only people around here calling Obama "divine" and "messiah" are people like you?


----------



## Truthmatters (Apr 23, 2010)

hboats said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > You have proven no lies by me and just claiming you have is insanity
> ...



There is no there there you lying sack of shit.

you are the one lying over and oever here.

This is why the rights imfluence is dying in this country you cant stop lying.


----------



## Truthmatters (Apr 23, 2010)

Tea Party Supporters: Who They Are and What They Believe - Political Hotsheet - CBS News


This poll was conducted among a random sample of 1,580 adults nationwide, interviewed by telephone April 5-12, 2010. Phone numbers were dialed from RDD samples of both standard land-lines and cell phones. The error due to sampling for results based on the entire sample could be plus or minus three percentage points. The error for subgroups is higher. 


An oversample of people who describe themselves as supporters of the Tea Party movement were interviewed, for a total of 881 interviews. The results were then weighted in proportion to the adult population. The margin of error for the sample of Tea Party supporters is three points. This poll release conforms to the Standards of Disclosure of the National Council on Public Polls.


----------



## Gunny (Apr 23, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> Inland Empire white supremacists come into focus - latimes.com
> 
> Kick thesse peoples asses if they try to join your immigration push.
> 
> ...



You're stupid.  Please, shoot your computer ....


----------



## hboats (Apr 23, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> hboats said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



Exactly, you say it over and over without any kind of proof or support for your opinion.  And you try to pass it off as FACT and it is anything but fact.  I've already explained to you over and over why the skinheads will want nothing to do with the Tea Party, but you refuse to listen to reason.  You just want to paint the Tea Party as racist and that my friend is RACE BAITING.



hboats said:


> You associate with Democrats, and there are racist Democrats.  So how can you say that you don't allow any association in your life?  Yet you CLAIM (again with no proof or support) that anyone who has anything to do with the Tea Party is a racist





Truthmatters said:


> I never said that so quit lying


  Ok, you don't come right out and say it, but you imply it with every post that you make that tries to paint the Tea Party as racist because of the FEW that have racist signs, even when those few are asked to leave.




hboats said:


> just because of a few on the fringe that are.  That is exactly why you are a hypocrite.
> 
> I'm sorry, there is just no reasoning with you.  You're beyond reason because you refuse to see any logical explanation to anything.  It's just the same old lies and opinions with you.
> 
> Rick





Truthmatters said:


> You are the one who lied about what I said.
> 
> Go get the post where I said "all tea party people are racists".
> The thread you are talking about does not say that now does it?



You truly are beyond reason at this point.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (Apr 23, 2010)

California Girl said:


> No matter what the TEA parties do, there will be rabid lefties who get their talking points from the MSM who call us racists. Fact is, we don't care. We aren't racists. If the left want to use the race card against us, bring it on.



DING DING DING

If these people went to a tea party they would change their tune yet they rely on the misconceptions of pelosi and obama and the lies of the left-leaning media outlets.

its too bad really that people dont have the intellect or desire to go and decide for themselves anymore.

We are not racist, we are not violent, we are just no longer silent.   Please dont mistake our disagreeing with your progressive values and the presidents progressive agenda for hate.   To disagree is american, remember what it felt like when people gave you a hard time for being against an unamerican war in Iraq?  Now that the shoe is on the other foot stop being hypocrits.


----------



## Dr.House (Apr 23, 2010)

hboats said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > You have pro en no lies by me and just claiming you have is insanity
> ...



Good job...

Truthdoesntmatter has been a proven to be a lying sack of shit over and over again...


----------



## hboats (Apr 23, 2010)

Fact, you said "The dems did not vote for war......"

Fact, I proved you to be a liar, because not only did the Democrats vote for it, a MAJORITY of them voted for it.  It's right there in that very thread.

More lies from Truthmatters, she can't even tell the truth when it's right there in front of her face.

Rick


----------



## Truthmatters (Apr 23, 2010)

hboats you are bat shit fucking crazy.

You claimed a bunch of shit about what I said that was not true.

You then claimed to present evidence from my posts of what you claimed.

There was no proof there.

I think you need to calm down adn actually READ what people write and quit pretending people are saying what you think they are saying and accept what they are actually saying instead.

This is why the right ois failing, they refuse to actually stick to facts and instead are allowing themselves to be whipped into a frenzy of hate for the rest of the coutnry who dont agree with them.


Litsten to what people say and quit inventing in your mind what you think they mean.

Stick to the facts and quit embelishing


----------



## Truthmatters (Apr 23, 2010)

hboats said:


> Fact, you said "The dems did not vote for war......"
> 
> Fact, I proved you to be a liar, because not only did the Democrats vote for it, a MAJORITY of them voted for it.  It's right there in that very thread.
> 
> ...



Then you failed to read my poist about what the actual piece of legislation they voted on said.

I also said in that same damned sentance you ar talking about that NO ONE who voted on that legislation voted for war.

it was not a declaration of war that was voted on.


----------



## hboats (Apr 23, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> Tea Party Supporters: Who They Are and What They Believe - Political Hotsheet - CBS News
> 
> 
> This poll was conducted among a random sample of 1,580 adults nationwide, interviewed by telephone April 5-12, 2010. Phone numbers were dialed from RDD samples of both standard land-lines and cell phones. The error due to sampling for results based on the entire sample could be plus or minus three percentage points. The error for subgroups is higher.
> ...



I could give a flying fuck if they called "both standard land-lines and cell phones."  Where is the demographics of the survey participants.  

They (CBS News) can't even be honest enough to include the racial makeup of the survey participants in the poll.  How do I know that the survey participants don't include more that 1% African Americans, and therefore the results are already skewed towards their intended goal of making the result be only 1% of African Americans support the Tea Party.

It's a flawed and dishonest poll.

Rick


----------



## Truthmatters (Apr 23, 2010)

http://www.usmessageboard.com/polit...eases-under-dems-budget-plan.html#post2236398

Here is my post so please quit lying  about what I said


----------



## Truthmatters (Apr 23, 2010)

hboats said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > Tea Party Supporters: Who They Are and What They Believe - Political Hotsheet - CBS News
> ...



Dude the question that asks them what racial group they belomng to is the racial makeup of the group.


How can you get that sooo confused in your head?


----------



## hboats (Apr 23, 2010)

I'm sorry, I totally forgot about the quote that is my signature.  I'm sure you're going to tell me now that you didn't say that either.  You very clearly claim that Republicans are "the racist party."  Now go ahead and tell me that you didn't say it.  And there's your proof that you are trying to paint the whole of the party that opposes you as being racist.

Rick


----------



## Truthmatters (Apr 23, 2010)

Nope I said that one and now go get the whole post


----------



## hboats (Apr 23, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> hboats said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



So, if that's what you're going to use as your answer (which is not true, because it CLEARLY says "Who are the Tea Party Supporters" so the only racial makeup that is reported in the poll is the race of the 56% that said that they support the Tea Party) then you're admitting that the poll is dishonest because as we all know the population of the U.S. is at least 11% African American, but the poll only surveyed 1% African American participants.  It's really very simple, the poll is flawed and dishonest.

Rick


----------



## Truthmatters (Apr 23, 2010)

http://www.usmessageboard.com/polit...-who-represents-mexico-first.html#post2235877

here is the post where I said that and why.


BTW do you understand how polling works?

If you dont accept the results of this poll it means you cant respect ANY poll.


----------



## hboats (Apr 23, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> http://www.usmessageboard.com/polit...-who-represents-mexico-first.html#post2235877
> 
> here is the post where I said that and why.
> 
> ...



I don't accept MOST polls, but I especially don't accept a poll which is trying to make an assumption about racial makeup of ANYTHING when they don't AT THE VERY LEAST include the average demographic makeup of the U.S. in their survey participants.  This poll DID NOT, so there is no way you can use it as a barometer of the racial makeup of the Tea Party.

Like I've said MANY times now.  This poll is AT BEST flawed, and when you actually look at the process used it is dishonest.  Are you starting to understand now why that is?  Or are you going to still claim that it is a true test of the Tea Party's racial makeup?

Rick


----------



## Truthmatters (Apr 23, 2010)

Dr.House said:


> hboats said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



How foolish are you for not reading any of his links to realize he was just flailing and his links did not say anything that he claimed they did.

You see just pretending to poove something is not the same as prooving something.

Kinda like claiming you know where all the weapons are that turn out NOT to exsist at all.


----------



## hboats (Apr 23, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> http://www.usmessageboard.com/polit...-who-represents-mexico-first.html#post2235877
> 
> here is the post where I said that and why.



I notice you haven't responded to my question about your poll, and I guess since I've proved that it's pretty much a B.S. poll you'll ignore it.

But, I'll now address the above quote.

You're saying that it's ok for you to claim that the whole of the Republican party is racist since you've done it in response to someone else?  How does that make it ok?  It doesn't, and you're dead wrong, but you won't admit it.

Rick


----------



## CMike (Apr 23, 2010)

Anyone with a brain, obviously excluding liberals, knows what this is about. 

This is about the left wingers trying to create diversion away from their communist/socialist polices.

They know that they can't battle conservatives in the realm of ideas, so they have to try demonize their dissenters and painy them as evil

This is the liberal strategy. 

It's very unethical and it stinks.


----------



## Truthmatters (Apr 23, 2010)

You have said teh poll is flawed but given no evidence it is flawed.

Just like your phoney links which proved nothing that you claimed they did about me.


----------



## CMike (Apr 23, 2010)

The real question is how the liberal media will get respect.


----------



## hboats (Apr 23, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> You have said teh poll is flawed but given no evidence it is flawed.
> 
> Just like your phoney links which proved nothing that you claimed they did about me.



So, you don't think a poll whose participants are only 1% African American is flawed when the demographics of the U.S. are at least 11% African American?  I gave you cold hard proof that this poll does not represent a cross section of the U.S. while claiming that it in fact is an accurate representation of the U.S.

I can't make it any more clear than that, and I'm sure that every other person who has read this thread sees my point, except for you.  You just can't admit that this poll is dishonest even when given cold hard proof that it is.

Rick


----------



## Dr.House (Apr 23, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> > hboats said:
> ...




You are a proven liar...  You should really be ashamed, but you're too stupid to realize the extent of your ablilty to lie at will...


----------



## Truthmatters (Apr 23, 2010)

hboats said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > You have said teh poll is flawed but given no evidence it is flawed.
> ...



They called people and asked them if they were tea party members.

Then they asked them other questions.

It turns out of this random group only 1% of these self identified tea party supporters is black.

You really cant admitt a loss can you?


----------



## Truthmatters (Apr 23, 2010)

Dr.House said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > Dr.House said:
> ...



if you repete a lie it does not make it true.

This is why the right is foundering in the modern world , you embrace lies.


----------



## hboats (Apr 23, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> hboats said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



Wow, you really are a thick headed idiot aren't you?

Please give me the racial demographic of the survey participants.

Since you can't seem to understand what that means, please tell me exactly what percentage of the survey participants are African American.

Here's a hint, you can't do it because they do not provide those numbers.

Here's a little lessen for you on polls.  Most, if not all, polls are out to prove or disprove a point.  This poll is out to prove that the Tea Party is not inclusive of all races.  Most, if not all, polls then start with their conclusion and then do EVERYTHING they can to prove it.  If that means only including 1% African Americans in their survey participants to prove that only 1% of African Americans are supporters of the Tea Party, that's what they'll do.

Now, if this poll had stated that it took a TRUE cross section of the demographics of the U.S. population, it MIGHT be a little more honest.  But, the fact that they DO NOT tell you the racial makeup of the survey participants means that they have something to hide.

I'm sure you still will not admit it, but this poll is useless, and flawed, and totally dishonest.

Rick


----------



## Dr.House (Apr 23, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



You should stop repeating your lies....


----------



## Truthmatters (Apr 23, 2010)

hboats said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > hboats said:
> ...



You have givwen no reason to call the poll flwed except some insane idea that they were supposed to LOOK for extra black people that were tea party people.


----------



## Truthmatters (Apr 23, 2010)

If the tea party was a perfect cross section of the American public then they would have the same demographics as the American public.

That means the majority would have voted for Obama


----------



## hboats (Apr 23, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> hboats said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



God, you are fucking stupid.  I NEVER said they need to look for "extra black people that were tea party people."  What I've been saying over and over and over and waiting for you to get is, they need to poll a cross section that is representative of the demographics of the U.S. population.

How can you not understand that when you start a poll and only include in the survey participants 1% African Americans that the highest possible outcome is 1% African Americans.  HOWEVER, if you have a survey that includes as it's participants 11% African Americans, you will get a more accurate representation of what the general populace of the U.S. thinks.  It really is not that difficult to understand.

And I've given you enough time to get it.  If you can't understand what I'm saying you're truly a fucking moron, and don't deserve any more of my time on this subject.

Rick


----------



## hboats (Apr 23, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> If the tea party was a perfect cross section of the American public then they would have the same demographics as the American public.
> 
> That means the majority would have voted for Obama



I NEVER once said that it was a perfect cross section of the American public.

What I am saying is that it is a lot more representative of the DEMOGRAPHICS RACIALLY of the U.S. population than what your dishonest poll claims.

There is a HUGE difference.

Rick


----------



## Truthmatters (Apr 23, 2010)

Prove that the poll is dishonest , you have never done that


----------



## Truthmatters (Apr 23, 2010)

How do you poll tea party members?

You do this buy only polling tea party people.

First you ask them if they consider themselves tea party members.

Once you have someone who says they are a tea party person THEN you ask them the other questions.

One of these other questions will be What race to you consider yourself.

The result wil then show how many tea party lpeople in your sample are of whatever race.

That number turned out to be 1% in this poll.

There is NOTHING untoward in that poll method.


----------



## hboats (Apr 23, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> Prove that the poll is dishonest , you have never done that



You are a fucking pea brain with little to no comprehension skills.

Read your own poll.

Here is what it tells you.

They polled 1,580 adults.  Of those 1,580, 881 identified themselves as Tea Party supporters.  Of those 881, 1% or 9 people were African American.

They never tell you how many of the TOTAL poll participants (1,580) are African American.  To get a TRUE demographically honest poll, at least 11% of the TOTAL participants (1,580) should be African Americans.  They NEVER tell you the makeup of the total participants.  Look for yourself.  It's not there.  That makes this a dishonest poll.

If it were an honest poll, they would tell you what percentage of the TOTAL participants were African Americans.  If that percentage of the TOTAL participants is less than the demographics of the U.S. as a whole, the poll is useless as far as ANY race results are concerned.

Does that break it down to simple enough terms for you?  Or are you still not understanding?  Somehow I doubt you understand.

Rick


----------



## teapartysamurai (Apr 24, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> Prove that the poll is dishonest , you have never done that


 
The Dan Rather approach.  

Truthmatters, your name is such a joke.

You have NO concept about truth OR logic.

When YOU produce something for evidence, the onus is on YOU to prove it's veracity.

WE don't have to do YOUR research and evidence finding.


----------



## Truthmatters (Apr 24, 2010)

its veracity is only in question by him so he should give some evidence of why its untrustable, he has not.

Violence at Tea Party rally: bare-knuckle politics in the streets / The Christian Science Monitor - CSMonitor.com



A second scuffle also broke out last Saturday when Tea Party protesters in Phoenix attempted to evict a group of neo-Nazis trying to join their protest.


----------



## Truthmatters (Apr 24, 2010)

hboats said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > They will try to join into your protests.
> ...



Now you can clearly see I was right , they will try to join you and hopefully the tea party will eject them NONviolently next time.


----------



## boedicca (Apr 24, 2010)

TM,

If you'd like to see real violence, please read up on Anti-War, Anti-Globalization, and various Racial (Rodney King) protests.

The minor incidents you are exploiting in an attempt to smear the Tea Partiers are nothing compared to the wholesale looting and rioting that are the norm for the lefty mobs.


----------



## Truthmatters (Apr 24, 2010)

boedicca said:


> TM,
> 
> If you'd like to see real violence, please read up on Anti-War, Anti-Globalization, and various Racial (Rodney King) protests.
> 
> The minor incidents you are exploiting in an attempt to smear the Tea Partiers are nothing compared to the wholesale looting and rioting that are the norm for the lefty mobs.



They did not blow up 168 people now did they


----------



## teapartysamurai (Apr 24, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> its veracity is only in question by him so he should give some evidence of why its untrustable, he has not.
> 
> Violence at Tea Party rally: bare-knuckle politics in the streets / The Christian Science Monitor - CSMonitor.com
> 
> ...


 
Oh please.  No video.  Just a photo?????

We only have their say on how it happened?

Typical liberal media.


----------



## teapartysamurai (Apr 24, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > TM,
> ...


 
And the Tea Party did???????


----------



## Truthmatters (Apr 24, 2010)

The  fact is this article proves what I said about the skin heads will try to join in with the tea party because they share your uncompassionate view of immigration. You will have to eject them in a non violent way.

That is what the thread is about


----------



## boedicca (Apr 24, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > TM,
> ...




The Tea Party did not blow up 168 people.

The people with your ideology have murdered millions.

DEATH BY GOVERNMENT: GENOCIDE AND MASS MURDER


----------



## Truthmatters (Apr 24, 2010)

Never said they did.


----------



## Truthmatters (Apr 24, 2010)

Be prepared for the skin heads in the immigration debate, they like your stance and that is not a good demographic to be sharing ideas with.


----------



## teapartysamurai (Apr 24, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> The fact is this article proves what I said about the skin heads will try to join in with the tea party because they share your uncompassionate view of immigration. You will have to eject them in a non violent way.
> 
> That is what the thread is about


 
That article proves NOTHING!  

It's a liberal opinion.  

All it proves is like YOU liberals minds are made up, and they can't be swayed by any facts.


----------



## teapartysamurai (Apr 24, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> Be prepared for the skin heads in the immigration debate, they like your stance and that is not a good demographic to be sharing ideas with.


 

The last time I checked the skin heads were on YOUR SIDE of the debate.

Every see how many of them are around during G8 summits and smash the windows of Starbucks?????


----------

